# [SOLVED] PC Crashes due to Overheat



## Mackerel (Dec 14, 2011)

I recently bought a new PC from a friend, mainly used for PC Gaming. It is a custom built PC. I used it for a few hours at his house and seemed great. I gave him the money and took the PC home. I tried to play the game Arma 2. It seemed to be all going good until it started lagging for a minute or so and then crashed the whole PC. I found out the reason and it was due to an overheat. I know its not just that game because it also crashed another time while playing World of Warcraft. It doesn't crash right away but after 5-15 minutes on Arma 2 it will crash. Any solutions? Here is my PC specs:

OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Professional, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor, x86 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3326 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GT 120, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953867 MB, Free - 554687 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., M68MT-D3
Antivirus: AVG Internet Security 2011, Updated: Yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

How did you discern it was overheating? Also, you said that you found out what the problem is, so I'm not understanding what assistance you'd like from us. If you want to know what you can do to remedy the overheating issue, you can try the following:


Check system for dust and clear any present
Check all your fans to see if they're all running properly
Your friend may not have placed the CPU heatsink/fan on the CPU properly, or improperly applied thermal paste between the CPU and the heatsink. Try getting your friend to reinstall the CPU fan/heatsink to ensure this isn't the case.
Check airflow in the case to make sure that hot air is properly being ejected and cool air is entering.

That should ensure for the most part that things are running moderately cool and stable.


----------



## Mackerel (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

There is no dust on any of the fans, I am using speedfan and that says the temperatures of the CPU, Core, etc. and the CPU temperature is getting around 115 degrees Celsius while playing even smaller games such as Minecraft. I have played Minecraft for over an hour with the computer while it was at my friends house and there were no problems at all with overheating or crashes. There is hot air leaving the PC and there is absolutely no dust at all on any of the fans. On speedfan the fan speed is going around 3050 RPM which I have heard is a normal speed. I'm pretty sure the heatsink is installed correctly because this has never happened before. Any other suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

power supply

make
model
wattage

the computer should have shut down long before it reached 115c


----------



## Mackerel (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

It is at 83C when no games are open....


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

do not use speedfan for temperatures as it can be very wrong. Use the BIOS, if your bios is locked then use CPUID hardware monitor.


----------



## Mackerel (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

This is when the game is not open.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

The CPUID temps can some time be biased as well 
I would go into BIOS to check the temps and let the computer stay in BIOS while you keep an eye on the temps 

But if those temps are good while not in game your GPU temps are high enough like you are playing a game 
as well as looking at the core temps for idle they are pretty high 

Idle temps for CPU should be no higher then 42-45 C even that would be considered an issue 

You have not posted info about your power supply 

Does your CPU have stock heat sink and fan? 
how ventilated is the case ? FANs in front and back? side fan? etc


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

what is the make model and wattage of the power supply? if you do not know open the case and have a look it will have a label on it.

the psu 12v reading is low and when power supplies start failing more heat can be created.

the cpu is too hot, clean of the old thermal paste and apply fresh paste
your graphics card is also hot this also may need new TIM applied.

have you blown out any dust with compressed air?


----------



## Mackerel (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

The model number is KY-480ATX P4. The AC input is 115/230v, 10A/5A, 50/60 Hz. DC output is 475W (PEAK POWER).
My PC has 3 fans inside it I think. A fan in the back, the heatsink (If you include that a fan) And another one at the back. Where could I get thermal paste? I have not blown out dust with compressed air.

How do I go into BIOS to check the temps?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

psu is low quality and underpowered

upgrade to a 80+ quality 550w or better

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

you go into the bios and look at the temps then tell us.

before windows starts to boot you will see a screen with white writing called the POST screen it will see at some point press dell or press f2 to enter bios or enter setup you press the key it tells you to then navigate through the bios with the cursor keys until you see the temperature.

but as dai said your psu is crap and needs replaced


----------



## Mackerel (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

Well this didn't happen when my friend owned the PC and just started happening when I got it. Any clue why that has happened?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

because the psu is a piece of crap. They can die at anytime even good ones can but low quality ones can fail just for moving the computer from one side of a desk to another never mind a different house.


----------



## Mackerel (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

So i'm going to need to buy a new PSU? Would stores sell them? Or can I only get one online?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

stores carry them but you need to know what you are buying and not get fobbed off with a cheap unit they recommend


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

if you would tell us the temps and voltages from the bios this would help us help you. You may not have to buy a new psu if your voltages are ok so you need to tell us what they are


----------



## Mackerel (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

I went into my BIOS and here is what I saw.
Case Opened = Yes
Vcore = 1408v
DDR3 1.5v = 1504v
+3.3v = 3.328v
+12v = 11.668v
Current System Temperature = 46C
Current CPU Temperature = 57C
Current CPU Fan Speed = 3013 RPM
System Fan Speed = 0 RPM


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

the 12v line is virtually out of spec

replace it


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

yep replace with a good make not any old piece of crap


----------



## Mackerel (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

So I have to buy a new PSU? Or just that 12v line thing? Could you post a link to what they look like.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

the 12v line is what is produced by the power supply you need a new good make of power supply at the wattage we have suggested.


----------



## Mackerel (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: PC Crashes due to Overheat*

Ok guys nevermind, I opened the computer up again and went back into the heatsink and found lots of dust and I removed the dust and now while there is no games open there temp is only 30C and while playing Arma 2 the temp is only 40C. Thanks for the help guys!


----------

